#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Over Abdel Wahab

## Hamza-T

> Misschien omdat het over de kern van de Islaam gaat? Dus over het onderwerp waar zonder er geen sprake is van Islaam? Zit dat je dwars?


Pardon, kom je hier op dit forum om mij een beetje aan te vallen aghie?
Het gaat hier over Muhammad Ibn Abdoel-Wahhab's visie op Islaam, wil je nu soms beweren dat de aqeedah van Islam mij dwars zit, dat is laster!

----------


## deleted user

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Pardon, kom je hier op dit forum om mij een beetje aan te vallen aghie?
> 
> Het gaat hier over Muhammad Ibn Abdoel-Wahhab's visie op Islaam, wil je nu soms beweren dat de aqeedah van Islam mij dwars zit, dat is laster!*


Als dat betekent dat ik deze thread verdedig, dan ja. Hoeveel ik dan ook van jou mag houden, dat is dan mijn plicht. Maar je geeft te kennen dat dat niet zo is.

Kun je mij dan citeren uit 1 van zijn werken waaruit zou blijken dat de visie die hij erop na houdt niet correct is? Want tot de meest profijtvolle werken van hem is en blijft nog altijd Kitaab at-Tawheed. Dit is ook wat onderwezen wordt in bijvoorbeeld SA. 

http://www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/creed/abdulwahab/


Ps.: Als het om de deen gaat, ben ik zoveel mogelijk A-politiek.

Wa alaykom sallaam wa rahmatoe llaah

----------


## Daylight

Een droge opsomming van feiten en citaten mag misschien indruk maken op sommige bezoekers van dit forum, ze misschien zelfs de mond snoeren. Gelukkig bestaan niet alle bezoekers van Maroc.nl uit makke schapen ... 

Met het kritiekloos overnemen van een spervuur aan citaten -die misschien op zich in hun originele context wel een betekenis hadden- ben je er nog niet, Fillastiene. Hooguit schep je verwarring, want wat wil je nu eigenlijk zeggen? Je posts lezen als een verslag van een rechtzitting waarbij advocaten over en weer schermen met wetsartikelen. Is dit het nobele geloof dat je wilt prediken?

Je introductie van Sheikh Wahhab verdient ook wel enige nadere uitleg. Bijvoorbeeld dat deze sheikh de grondlegger was van het Wahhabisme: de Islam volgens de interpretatie van onze Saoudische broeders, zich kenmerkend door een zeer letterlijke interpretatie van de Koran, extremisme, rigiditeit en zwart wit denken, en echte voorvechters voor de positie van de vrouw. Ook een groot inspirator van Osama Bin Laden en andere verlichte geesten afkomstig van het Arabisch schiereiland. Kortom, een toonbeeld van tolerantie, liefde en geduld. 

Men kan iemand die 2 eeuwen geleden leefde natuurlijk niet meer ter verantwoording roepen of hem bekritiseren vanwege zijn ideeen. Eigentijdse volgelingen van een dergelijke stroming kunnen natuurlijk wel ter verantwoording worden geroepen, al zal menigeen die dat in Saoudi-Arabie gedaan heeft, dat wellicht slecht bekomen zijn. Zou dit misschien ook met Sheikh Wahhab en en de invloed van zijn gedachtengoed te maken hebben? Of is het hebben van kritiek slecht omdat er niks over terug te vinden is in de geschriften van Wahhab??

Misschien wel een interessant topic voor dit forum: het Wahhabisme en de kritische meningsvorming in Saoudi-Arabie? Of idem en de positie van de vrouw in Islamitische samenlevingen? 

Ik zou zo nog wel even door kunnen gaan met kietelen, maar liever nodig ik je uit om door te gaan met het vergaren van kennis, tot de dood er op volgt, zou ik haast zeggen. En als echte cybernaut nodig ik je dan ook uit om daadwerkelijk van je Internet connectie gebruik te maken en echt op zoek te gaan naar meer kennis over Sheikh Wahhab, want er is nog zo veel onwetendheid. 

Lees bijvoorbeeld dit artikel eens: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontl...wahhabism.html

De kennis die je hieruit haalt -en natuurlijk ook uit ander artikelen- gekoppeld aan wat je al weet van Wahhab, kun je dan combineren tot een echt interessante post met jouw analyse en/of interpretatie van Wahhab. Daarmee voorkom je tevens dat je jezelf te kijk zet als een soort doorgeefluik van zaken waar jij misschien oprecht in geinteresseerd bent, maar waarvan de door jouw veronderstelde essentie niet is terug te vinden in wat je er over schrijft. 

Het schermen met uitspraken van andere mensen uit andere tijden wordt al snel heel saai als je er verder niets aan verbindt, er niet in slaagt er een originele gedachte of interpretatie of analyse aan toe te voegen. In het Nederlands wordt dan ook wel gesproken van herkauwen. (Een van de belangrijkste activiteiten van de koe) 

Herkauwers genoeg, originaliteit en oorspronkelijkheid zetten de geest aan tot denken. Tenzij je je als een soort wandelend wetboek door het leven wilt gaan... Niet slechts de feiten, maar ook de verbanden en een (historische) context, aub!! 

Nederland kent een lange traditie van geschillen binnen protestantse kerkgenootschappen over kwesties als hoe een bepaald woord uit de Bijbel te interpreteren. Zo zeer zelfs dat in de 19e eeuw soms halve dorpen emigreerden naar Amerika omdat men niet meer met elkaar in een kerk kon verblijven of samen in een straat kon voortleven. 
In de VS kan men op afgelegen plaatsen nog de overblijfselen van dergelijke twisten aantreffen: daar leven tot op de dag van vandaag in bepaalde streken nog de getormenteerde nakomelingen van deze religieuze scherpslijpers. Zij hadden in ieder geval de mogelijkheid om te vertrekken naar elders toen het hen niet meer beviel in hun eigen geloofsgemeente. Hoe staat het eigenlijk met die mogelijkheid onder de vlag van Wahhab en zijn aanhangers?? Of zijn alle broeders het over alles met elkaar eens???

Nog een laatste tip: er is een Egyptische zanger en Oud speler met een prachtige stem en prachtige liederen die ook Mohamad Abdel Wahab heet. 

Zoekt en gij zult vinden!

----------


## Prlwytzkofski

Al Wahhab was een politieke hervormer. De wereld die hij probeerde te hervormen bestaat intussen niet meer. Wie zijn geschriften op de huidige wereld wil toepassen handelt als een Alzheimer-patient, die probeert gloeilampen aan te steken met een lucifer.

Verhelderend artikel:
Understanding Wahhabism 

citaat: _The key is to understand that Wahhabism emerged in the middle of eighteenth century Arabia, an area that lacked central authority.._

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door Fillastiene_ 
> *Wanneer jij vind dat er wat mankeert aan de woorden van Sjeich Ibn Abdoel-Wahhaab, kom dan met een bewijs. 
> 
> .*


salaam alaikoem,

Een aantal moslims vinden zijn boek kutaab at-tahweed niet zo leuk. Zie hieronder:



> http://212.67.202.62/~security/htspu...id=509&catid=7
> 
> Salamalaykum shaykh, 
> 
> Is Kitab al-Tawhid a reliable book in terms of Creed? 
> 
> If not then what are the problems with this book by Sh. Ibn Abdul Wahab? 
> 
> Are there any other more suitable alternatives you would recommend? 
> ...


en 




> http://www.abc.se/~m9783/wahtwd_e.html 
> 
> Kitb al-Tawh.d 
> 
> al-Ladh Huwa H.aqqullh `al al-`Abd 
> 
> 
> by Muh.ammad ibn `Abd al-Wahhb 
> Translated into English by Unknown 
> ...

----------


## Hamza-T

get ready Ansari.

----------


## Jawad2003

> _Geplaatst door deleted user_ 
> *Als dat betekent dat ik deze thread verdedig, dan ja. Hoeveel ik dan ook van jou mag houden, dat is dan mijn plicht. Maar je geeft te kennen dat dat niet zo is.
> 
> Kun je mij dan citeren uit 1 van zijn werken waaruit zou blijken dat de visie die hij erop na houdt niet correct is? Want tot de meest profijtvolle werken van hem is en blijft nog altijd Kitaab at-Tawheed. Dit is ook wat onderwezen wordt in bijvoorbeeld SA. 
> 
> http://www.islamicweb.com/beliefs/creed/abdulwahab/
> 
> 
> Ps.: Als het om de deen gaat, ben ik zoveel mogelijk A-politiek.
> ...



A Refutation of "Fathul Majid" commentary of Kitaabul Tawhid of Ibn Abdul Wahhab, founder of the Wahhabi Movement and inspiration of the modern day Wahhabi's known as the Salafi Movement

----------


## Hamza-T

Weleens gehoord van de vallei 'de moeder der schedels', waar degenen van het huis van Saud ontelbare moslims hebben vermoord nadat zij het tegenwoordige Saudi-Arabie hadden ingenomen?

----------


## deleted user

King Fahd, Abdullah Call for Unity 

*JEDDAH, 15 October 2004  Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Fahd and Crown Prince Abdullah yesterday called for Muslim unity, saying Muslims are in urgent need to stand together today more than any other time and to work according to the teachings of Islam that reject violence, extremism and terrorism. Hold fast together the rope of God and stand united at this very time when the nation of Islam is in need of coming together and Muslims in need of adhering to the Islamic teachings that reject violence, extremism and terrorism and preach moderation and tolerance, the king and the crown prince told Muslims in a Ramadan greeting message, according to the Saudi Press Agency.* 

Saudi Arabia will today join other Muslim countries in observing the holy month of Ramadan where Muslims refrain from eating and drinking from dawn to dusk.

The nation of Islam is in greater need of unity than any time before, the Saudi leaders said. The Islamic faith instructs us to follow the principles of wisdom and moderation, SPA quoted them as saying.

King Fahd and Prince Abdullah congratulated Muslims all over the world on the advent of the holy month of Ramadan which begins today. They also reminded Muslims of the greatness of Ramadan and advised them to do righteous deeds.

The Saudi leaders said the Kingdom would spare no effort in the service of Islam and Muslims everywhere, especially those who come to Saudi Arabia as pilgrims and pledged to work tirelessly and will all determination for the interest of the country and its people.

The blessed month has come... when the doors of Paradise are kept open and the doors of Hell are closed and the devils are chained... In this month there is a night that is better than a thousand months. On this occasion we congratulate all Muslims on the advent of this holy month where Muslims should make good use of it through good deeds and worship, the king and crown prince said

King Fahd, Prince Abdullah and Prince Sultan, second deputy premier and minister of defense and aviation, exchanged messages of Ramadan greetings with world leaders.

http://www.arabnews.com/?page=1&sect...15&m=10&y=2004

----------


## Hamza-T

> Koefr (ongeloof) en Imaan (geloof) kan samen gaan!


Zoals bijvoorbeeld in Saudi-Arabie?

----------


## Hamza-T

How silent is the world as the blood of our brothers and sisters easily flows down, 
Have we forgotten their blood is more precious than the Ka'ba and all its vicinity? 
How pathetic are the rulers moving to their colonial master's demands like stupid clowns, 
Do they not know or remember that to Allah belongs all the Power and Majesty? 
Surely they will be humiliated! 

How sad that the blessed month of Ramadhan is upon us yet we still witness the carnage in Muslims lands, 
Have we forgotten that Islam obliges that we change this situation with utmost speed? 
How could we allow our lives to be governed by colonial and treacherous hands, 
Do we not reflect and act upon the Commands of Allah  will we not take heed? 
Surely, otherwise, we will also be humiliated! 

How the light of Islam is so pale when it came to shine brightly and illuminate the dark, 
Have we forgotten that the Islamic authority spread the mercy of our noble Deen? 
How could we allow the colonial powers to prevent us re-igniting the Islamic spark 
Are we afraid? Remember O Muslims, Allah controls all that is seen and unseen. 
Surely this neglect leads to humiliation! 

O Ummah of Truth, answer the call of Allah and His Messenger to that which gives you life, 
For the enemies feel the strength of this Ummah and so they have increased their fight. 
Let Ramadhan bring the purity to undertake this struggle and face the sacrifice and strife, 
Let us raise the Khilafah and her armies will give protection and give us our might. 
By Allah's Victory, how the enemies will be humiliated! 

Source: KCom Journal




> Op basis van een juist begrip van de realiteit van broederschap tussen moslims kan men nu ook de juiste conclusies trekken achter het recente voorstel van het Huis van Saud om legers van moslims in te zetten voor de bezetting van Irak. Het maakt hun verraad eens te meer duidelijk. We mogen niet zwijgzaam enkel toekijken wanneer de overheden in moslim landen hun gebieden beschikbaar stellen aan anderen om van daaruit moslims aan te vallen, en het doet er hierbij niet toe of de Verenigde Naties hiervoor toestemming hebben verleend of niet omdat Allah (swt) hiervoor geen toestemming heeft verleend.
> bron: Broederschap In De Islam


hadith:



> "De moslims zijn als een man: als het oog pijn doet dan lijdt het ganse lichaam; en als het hoofd pijn doet dan lijdt het ganse lichaam."

----------


## deleted user

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Zoals bijvoorbeeld in Saudi-Arabie?*


Vraag de ullema  :duim:

----------


## Hamza-T

We bellen.

----------


## Yahudi

> Hamza-T said:
> *Let us raise the Khilafah and her armies will give protection and give us our might. 
> By Allah's Victory, how the enemies will be humiliated!*


Laat het dan vooral formidabele legers zijn en niet van die aantoonbaar laffe struikrovers die onschuldige burgers op verschrikkelijke wijze afslachten.

----------


## Hamza-T

Amien

(Hoe gaat het Mahden?)

----------


## Yahudi

> Hamza-T said:
> *Let us raise the Khilafah and her armies will give protection and give us our might. 
> By Allah's Victory, how the enemies will be humiliated!*





_Laat het dan vooral formidabele legers zijn en niet van die aantoonbaar laffe struikrovers die onschuldige burgers op verschrikkelijke wijze afslachten._

----------


## Hamza-T

Blijf je bezig? (Mahden, Idriss en Scipio)

----------


## Yahudi

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Blijf je bezig? (Mahden, Idriss en Scipio)*


Waarom doet u niets met de inhoud van het bericht in plaats van mij te matchen met een paar waarschijnlijk laf vermoorde maroczielen.


dus:


_Laat het dan vooral formidabele legers zijn en niet van die aantoonbaar laffe struikrovers die onschuldige burgers op verschrikkelijke wijze afslachten._

----------


## Hamza-T

Omdat je twee keer dezelfde vraag steld ow Yahudi.

----------


## Yahudi

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Omdat je twee keer dezelfde vraag steld ow Yahudi.*


Die twee keer genegeerd werd.

----------


## Hamza-T

Mijn antwoord was Amien, meneer zindiq Yahudi.

----------


## Yahudi

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Mijn antwoord was Amien, meneer zindiq Yahudi.*


Sorry maar dat kun je toch geen antwoord noemen ?

----------


## Hamza-T

Be-amen-d.

----------

